# Tell me about your GSD



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Someone started this post on a lab forum...I really liked it so here are mine:

*KAPER *

Born: Jan 1, 2003, Slovakia
Brought home/adopted: at approx 1 year

Likes: Fetching and Swimming are tied for number one. Driving in the car is a close second. 

Dislikes: being crowded, going out in the rain

Least endearing quality: sometimes he gets whiny (the poor dog groomer has to listen to him whine the whole time he is there)

Most endearing quality: 
Kaper doesn't get excited much, but it is so worth it when he does. He is extremely smart and very loving

*CHATHAM* (non-GSD but have to be fair)
Labrador Retriever, chocolate

Born: August 14, 2006; Nova Scotia
Brought home: at 8 weeks

Likes: eating, lying right on top of me, drives in the car, swimming and tormenting his big brother, Kaper (Kaper LOVES to fetch, Chatham just loves to get the ball or stick and have Kaper chase him for it. Poor Kape just wants to get the ball back so he can bring it to me to be thrown again)...not necessarily in that order

Dislikes: Not being paid attention to and not being allowed to sleep in the bed.

Least endearing quality: his gas...although I can't help but laugh when he walks up the stairs or puts his two paws up on your lap and some slips out

Most endearing quality: 
If I cry (not that I do alot or anything), he does this really cute look with a head tilt and wags his tail when I look at him. If I hide my face, he will hit me with his paw to get my attention
He is ALWAYS happy, the tail never stops. 
He loves being with me


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

OZZY
Born: ? Probably March 2006
Where: Most likely somewhere in Virginia

Likes: playing ball, running like a maniac, burping in my face, watching me take showers and other bathroom duties, spending time with me!

Dislikes: Treats made specifically for dogs, the spray bottle, getting his nails clipped, shouting

Most endearing quality: The most loyal dog I have ever had

Least endearing quality: Sometimes fearful and shy


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Born: 1/21/07
Where: CA

Likes: playing in the water hose, chasing the flashlight at night in the backyard, harassing the cats till they hiccup, stealing the sink sponge, belly scratches and tug of war. 

Dislikes: When the kids get in trouble and someone raises thier voice. 

Most endearing quality: too many too count! The way she squashes her ears back to snuggle, the way she uses her paws to slap you while playing, her silliness, etc..

Least endearing quality: sometimes she will eat her poo- dang it! But it's getting better.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000099">Kaiser </span> *

Born: 10/2/05

Where: OH

Likes: Playing Chuck-It; swimming; taking walks; snow; belly scrathces; playing, playing and playing! 

Dislikes: Food that people eat; getting his nails cut 

Most endearing quality: The way he literally pitches or kicks his toys at us to throw or kick back to him when we're playing; how he gives "kisses"; how he can be so "snuggly" when he wants to be!

Least endearing quality: Barks a little too much at the neighbors, but they're gone most of the year, so that can be expected; other than that, he's a pretty good guy!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly
Born: 9/2/2004
Where: Wilmington, IL

Likes: Her frisbee and tennis balls, agility, cheese,taking walks, snow, having her butt scratched
Dislikes: rain, the vet's office, getting her nails trimmed, cats

Most endearing qualities: How she spins her butt around to tell you she wants butt scratches, how she pokes me with her nose in the morning to wake me up and how she likes to sit in my lap when I sit on the ground. She's my 70lb lap dog










Least endearing qualities: barks at me when I sneeze and jumps on people when they come into the house


----------



## my dog carmail (Aug 20, 2007)

<span style='font-family: Arial Black'>Carmail</span>

Born: Aug 24, 2005, Wichita KS
Brought home at 7 weeks old

Likes: Being with the family,Fressbe,chasing cats,going for rides in the car,meeting new people.

Dislikes:being left alone,getting a bath.

Least endearing quality:chasing cats.

Most endearing quailty:love to be with the family and being very smart.


----------



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Travis Barker* [Travis]

Born: March 28, 2005
Brought home/adopted: 7 weeks

Likes: Being with me, playing any kind of game that allows him to run around at top speed, eating, barking, fetch [though he rarely gives the ball back so its more like 'Chase' ] , performing tricks for treats [it's hilarious to watch how excited he gets to do the tricks], bugging his brother and sister. 

Dislikes: being ignored, not being allowed to play, water that is anywhere other than his water dish or pool, being scolded by anyone other than me [if someone else scolds him he'll come lay in my lap and pout] 

Least endearing quality: he's very vocal. Especially out in public. and sometimes he is the BIGGEST baby ever. I 've definitely babyed him a little too much.









Most endearing quality: He is such a goofball. He makes me laugh everyday and there is never a dull moment with Trav around. His big sloppy kisses that he loves to give. His smarts. and loyalty.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Tessa

Born: 12/05/06 - Conowingo, MD

Likes: her ball, food, stuffed kongs, going for walks, riding in the car, did I mention food 

Dislikes: cats

Most endearing quality: her oveall silliness, her head tilts, her kisses, her joy at seeing me

Least endearing quality: she hates my cats, sometimes eat her own poop - yick!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Name: Grimm van den Heuvel

Born: November 17th, 2006

Likes: Dominating inaminate objects, snuggles, being KING, digging, SNOW and frigid, glacial cold, his toy pink piggy that OINKS really loudly, any raw food.

Dislikes: Any inanimate objects refusing to bow to his supremacy, things interrupting his plans for world dominion, when his Mumma or Daddy goes away from him, nail clipping.

Most endearing quality: His soft expression when he snuggles with me, and his gentle, soft yodel when he's happy.

Least Endearing quality: Too-frequent bids for world dominion.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan vom Donnermond

Born: Aug 4, 2001, New England

Likes: Stuffed sheep, Booda tugs, tennis balls, having her chin scratched and raw meat balls.

Dislikes: tall men and other dogs near my children.

Least endearing qualities: barks when the phone rings, steals shoes when we're trying to get out the door and jumps in the driver's seat of my car any chance she can, especially annoying when she's covered in mucky sand.

Most endearing quality: Folding herself headfirst into my lap and the way she is totally devoted to my 3 children.


----------



## Sacha102 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Sacha aka Astrolupus Gillian*

Born: 28th November 2003, Waroona Western Australia
Arrived at: 8 weeks

Likes: Rides in the car, The Beach, Swimming, Fetch, Playing with her Brother Kobi

Dislikes: Baths, Nail clipping, The hose, Being outside when we are inside!

Most Endearing qualities: She always wants to be with me, that she is very friendly to everyone and the way she snuggles when I am sitting on the couch

Least endearing Qualities: Whining constantly when we are going for walks and jumping when she wants to greet people

*Kobi AKA Astrolupus Orsen Wells*

Born 8th August 2006, Waroona Western Australia
Arrived at: 11 weeks

Likes: Sister Sacha, Chewing on anything he can find (usually books!) Walks, The Beach, Fetch, Swimming, the hose, sprinklers and Sleeping!

Dislikes: Being moved when sleeping and Car rides

Most Endearing Qualities: He is very affectionate and relaxed and cute

Least Endearing Qualities: He gets too excited when we go walkies, when he wants something he will annoy me until I get it!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Luca 

Born: 12-30-2004, Pevely, Missouri
Adopted at 10 weeks.

Likes: Car rides, playing in water, Bad Cuz, walks in the park, sheep, eating almost anything, snuggling in bed, belly scratches, carrying the newspaper. 

Dislikes: The mailman, having his bottom teeth brushed. 

Most endearing qualities: understanding anything you say to him in an almost human way, his gentleness, his sensitivity, his handsome good looks! 

Least endearing qualities: acting like a fool when the mail comes, wanting a bite of anything being eaten by anyone.


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

GUNNER 

Born: February 28, 2007 - PA
Brought home/adopted: 9 weeks

Likes: long walks, playing with his doggy friends, kisses, and lots of treats!

Dislikes: getting his nails trimmed

Least endearing quality: barking at strangers and other dogs

Most endearing quality: very loyal and loving to his family


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Born: 1998
Brought home/Adopted: July 1999, Riverwoods, IL

Likes: car rides, cheese, peanut butter, nylabones, rope toys, tennis balls, long walks with mom, chasing the cat

Dislikes: strange dogs, not being able to see who's on the other side of the door

Least endearing quality: barks at people when they first come into the house

Most endearing quality: wants to be with his family 24/7 and actually smiles


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Dunkel's Cody
Born: 3/18/2006
Where:Harvard, IL

Likes: His soccer ball, food, his kong toys, bones, food, treats, tugging on his tug, food, pestering the cats, food... did I mention food yet!?









Dislikes: having his ears cleaned and nails clipped.

Most endearing qualities: He is a 100lb lap dog, that loves to cuddle. He howls and spins around when I get home, he is so happy. He pushes me with his nose and gives kisses. I love his eyes, they are so expressive, and the head tilt when I talk to him.

Least endearing qualities: POOP EATING!!!







Do I need to say more?


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Shilo

Born: Dec 11, 2002, The Netherlands
Brought home/adopted: at 8 weeks 

Likes: Fetching, swimming, camping, the Alaskan winter (the colder the better for her) and her Mama

Dislikes: being crowded by strangers, not playing fetch, being stuck in the house and the heat.

Least endearing quality: Her toy obession!! All she wants to do is chase her toys non-stop!

Most endearing quality: She is a big snuggler and a great protecter!!!


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Born Oct. 19, 2003 New Hampshire

Brought home at 7 1/2 weeks 

Likes: *Schutzhund*, food, Orbee ball, food, BAD cuz, food, crashing on the bed with Mom, food and oh yes FOOD.

Dislikes: Waiting for anything on the list above.

Least Endearing quality: Whining and peeping. He sounds like a baby bird







.

Most Endearing quality: His being a velcro boy. He is happiest when he is with me, doesn't matter what or if we are doing anything.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

* Nike* 
Born: 5-15-00 in VA
Brought home 9.5 weeks. West German and Dutch working lines

Likes: Anything in her mouth, retrieving, bitework, tracking and riding in the car.
Dislikes: Being left out of anything
Least endearing quality: She is a bully and likes to bite tractor tires.








Most endearing: Her personality and her snuggling

* Alexis* 
born 4-25-03 in Michigan
Born here. Nike daughter, west German working line sire

Likes: attention, playing ball, cuddling
Dislikes: the vet, her 1/2 sister, and the lawn mower
Least endearing: her throwing temper tantrums when I take out her 1/2 sister
Most endearing: Her temperament and her singing with my parrot. 

*Vala * 
born 7-14-04 in MI, born here, Nike daughter, Wessie working line sire

Likes: anything involving me, toys, bitework, retrieving, tracking......
Dislikes: my paying attention to any other dog, my swatting files
Least endearing: the screaming when I go to take out another dog, she is a bully like her mother, and she likes to drive her feet into my stomach
Most endearing: She knows how to make me laugh, her personality

* Brazen* 
Born 9-12-05 in CA
brought home at 3 months Mix of Wessie and Belgian working lines

Likes: food and being with me, carrying around toys, tracking
Dislikes: Not sure there is much she dislikes
Least endearing: I can't put anything in her crate or she will shred it, she likes to lick me, and she likes to give teeth kisses.
Most endearing: Her very sweet personality and cute expressions


----------



## Ardatha (Aug 11, 2007)

*Half Ton Shadow* aka Shadow, Shadow Monster
Born: May 6, 2007 PA
Brought home at 8 weeks, NY

Likes: Hot dogs, braunschweiger, playing fetch, the rather large interactive squeaky toy we call the cat, long walks

Dislikes: Being left behind

Least endearing quality: His chewing on everything

Most endearing quality: The way he prances into the room when he's found a new "treasure"


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*RINGER * - SCHIBARS SIR RINGER
BORN June 27, 1995 - Marine City, MI
CAME HOME: 12 weeks
LIKES: His Cuz, toys in general, playing with Bruiser, chasing chickens and squirrels, nagging me, sleeping on the couch, lunch at Burger King, digging holes, dog treats, Munchkins, getting into mischief.
DISLIKES: Riding in the van, hydrotherapy, going out in the rain.
LEAST ENDEARING QUALITY: Now that he's elderly, he has a problem sometimes controlling his bowels.
MOST ENDEARING QUALITY: Being his Happy-go-lucky self. He jabbers, lets the world know his opinion of everything!!!

*HONEY * - SCHIBARS GAYLE'S CHINA DOLL
BORN June 27, 1995 - Marine City, MI
CAME HOME: 14 weeks
LIKES: Napping on the couch, treats, riding in the van, running around outside, fence fighting with the dogs next door, bedeviling Kelly.
DISLIKES: Toys, most "people" snacks except burgers, Kelly.
LEAST ENDEARING QUALITY: Except for being a bitch with Kelly, she's PERFECT!!!
MOST ENDEARING QUALITY: Unlike her brother, she's quiet, you hardly know she's around, easy going, laid back, never gets into trouble!!!

*KELLY * - RO-ANN'S SPECIAL TEXAN
BORN: January 12, 1996 - Greenville, NC
CAME HOME: About 16 weeks
LIKES: Sleeping in the bathtub, cheeseburgers, going for rides, sleeping on the furniture, barking at the dogs next door.
DISLIKES: Playing with any toy, Bruiser, any change major or minor.
LEAST ENDEARING QUALITY: Sees "ghosts" inside at meal time and has to eat outdoors regardless of the weather.
MOST ENDEARING QUALITY: Easy to live with, always happy, trots around with a smile on his face, being an old fart!!!

*MAC * - RINTINTIN'S WHATCHAMACALLIT
BORN August 16, 2000 - Crockett, TX
CAME HOME: 8 weeks
LIKES: Playing ball, must always have a toy in his mouth when he's trotting around outside, killing chickens, chasing squirrels, eating anything that doesn't crawl out of his plate too fast, being by my side, sleeping on the couch, going for rides, treats of any kind, getting into the trash if I forget to put it up.
DISLIKES: Getting his prostate checked and being crated.
LEAST ENDEARING QUALITY: I love taking him on vacation but I can't leave him alone in a motel room when I go out to eat because he'll break out of his crate.
MOST ENDEARING QUALITY: Just being himself!!!

*SLIDER * - CARETTI-JERRWEN'S SLIDER
BORN September 11, 2002 - Brandon, MS
CAME HOME: 9 months
LIKES: His home, Medina (Bruiser's mother), Bruiser, what's left of a dead Wiggly Giggly, any toy Mac is playing with, toys in general, going for rides, lunch at any fast food restaurant, herding lessons, sleeping on the couch, treats, going on vacation, chasing chickens, pointing squirrels.
DISLIKES: Mac, being a show dog/away from home, sitting/staying when front door is opened.
LEAST ENDEARING QUALITY: Attacking Mac over toys (they're both barred from playing with any toy indoors and separated outdoors), pulling me if he smells that a girl dog is around.
MOST ENDEARING QUALITY: Easy going, snuggle bunny!!!

*BRUISER * - ARYCREST'S GRAND SLAM
BORN April 5, 2005 - Palatka, FL
CAME HOME: 8 weeks
LIKES: Anything edible, stuffy toys, Slider, running around in the yard, rides, Sanibel Island, playing tag with Mac, doing the zoomies, sleeping on the furniture, telling the dogs next door to go to ****, digging holes, bugging me.
DISLIKES: Going out in the rain, thunder storms, staying out of trouble.
LEAST ENDEARING QUALITY: High pitched bark, hard headed, getting upset if I get out of the van for any reason.
MOST ENDEARING QUALITY: Very intense, will do ANYTHING for a treat, makes me laugh, good with his stuffy toys (he still has the little elephant his breeder gave him before he was six weeks old)!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*Odin*</span> - König Odin Von Shoenheit
Born: February 23, 2001 - Vermont
Came home: 5 months of age. He was returned to his breeder by his original owners who could not deal with a GSD puppy then re-homed to me.
Likes: Milk left over from my cereal bowl (it's the highlight of his day!), wrestling with Frigga, sticks, sticks, and more sticks! (did I say _sticks?_), sleeping on the bed with us, play bouts with Hop Sing, swimming, watching dogs on TV.
Dislikes: Seeing my mini van running and finding out he's not coming with me, trains that pass by, squirrels and other rodents, being brushed, lions on TV.
Most endearing quality: Lays with his side to me and puts his head on my chest as I go to sleep with long loving looks and the hugs he gives me by sitting at my side and leaning into me.
Least endearing quality: Barks every time the train goes by.

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*Frigga*</span> - Herra Vom Haus Meereskueste
Born: June 29, 2005 - Florida Panhandle
Came home: 1.5 years of age. She was a re-home from a breeder I met here on this board.
Likes: Bagels with cream cheese (my other breakfast food), wrestling with Odin, being small enough to ride up front in the mini van with me, sleeping on the couch with Hop Sing, belly rubs while snuggling in my lap, freestyle rock climbing.
Dislikes: Getting back in the van when our hikes are over, the same squirrels Odin hates, ever being scolded by me (looks like her world has come to an end).
Most endearing quality: Velcro dog (she doesn't like to leave my side most of the time).
Least endearing quality: Aggressive with dogs she doesn't know (getting better though).


----------



## Jamie (Oct 9, 2006)

*Foenix Vom Banach*
Born: Port Orchard, Wa. on November 7th 2006

Came home: at 8 weeks

Loves: any kind of training, bucket therapy, catching water, any toy, bitework, agility, being brushed, getting kisses

Dislikes: strangers on our property, staying away from our boarding dogs, getting in trouble for marking in PetsMart

Most Endearing: can't pick just one...he loves to learn and is a total goof ball

Least Endearing: Marking in PetsMart


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

born: 8 june 2000; philadelphia pa

came home: at 7 weeks; 30 july 2000

loves: anything you throw & he can catch (tennis, frizz-bizz, football, cuz, etc.), riding in the car, nilla wafers

dislikes: alot of things, but mostly the pesty mr. mailman, anything alive that invades his yard, the vet's office, timming of nails

worst traits: being a <span style="color: #FF0000">*PITA*</span> when he knows he's going for a ride; barking at people/dogs: while riding, those walking past the house or the car/truck while he's waiting for us to return; dogs bigger than he is; being all whiney & a pita when we go somewhere (someone's house, the park, etc) then is ready to leave in 2 minutes

most endearing: (beautiful face & head-tilt excluded) how happy he is when you play with him; the way he "sings" when daddy comes home after a trip; the way he has to find the perfect companion to take for a ride; the way he always wants to be included in everything we do; the graceful sway of his tail when he trots back from retrieving thrown toy.

most amazing: he know's when i'm thinking of him (he appears out of nowhere); his ability to understand most everything we say to him; he knows all his toys by name and remembers (most of the time) where he left them.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Kai vom Theishof

Born: Dec.6,2003 in Middleton, Idaho

Came home at 13 weeks of age. Had a 9 hour plane flight and came in clean and dry !

Loves: Water hoses, Balls, his Cuz, going with me to work, getting ice cubes at the firehouse.

Hates: squirrels, squeaky sneakers, taking medication, and the chihuahua next door.

Most Endearing: the way he tilts his head when you talk to him.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Jake Vom Redwind

Born: June 8, 1998

Came to live with us at 7 months old

Likes: Daddy, Food, Bully sticks, The satisfaction of popping a fresh Tennis ball

Dislikes: Being late for a meal, grooming, out of bully sticks, out of Tennis Balls

Most Endearing: The way he never takes his eyes off his daddy, The love for his dad. The look he gives me when I am eating something sweet. (He loves sweets)

Least Endearing: Wants to add cats to his diet, he thinks they might be sweet. ( our fault really, because we always tell him how sweet they are)

Most amazing: Always wants to please. The most obedient and tolerant dog. He will do anything you ask of him even he doesn't want to, just to please.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Mystihollow Spook (Diesel)

Born: 4th June 06
Brought home at 8 weeks old

Likes: Car rides, playing with his dog buddies, playing ball, WATER!!!

Dislikes:Being left at home, having his bottom brushed.

Least endearing quality:barking to alert us of dangerous things such as people walking past or the mailman.

Most endearing quailty:loves cuddles and kisses.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Can I post even if Max isn't pure? Delete if he shouldn't be here:

Maxwell's Silver Hammer (*Max*)

Born: April 24, 2004

Came to live with us at 3 months old

Likes: Daddy, Food, popping my son's toy balls, car rides especially with sun roofs, running at full speed & jumping up to catch balls.

Dislikes: Nail cuts, nail cuts, nail cuts ....

Most Endearing: His constant understanding of knowing when he's allowed to play & when he isn't. His moods match ours.
His wiggle-butt.

Least Endearing: 

Most amazing: His gentle play with our toddler. My son is too rough on him & Max will just look at us for permission to leave.

*Toblerone* (RIP) Toby

Born: ? SPCA didn't know.

Came to live with us at about 3 years old.

Likes: Food, car rides, being with his people, the couch.

Dislikes: Being left alone.

Most Endearing: The way he never left my side. His proud carriage.

Least Endearing: The way he NEVER left my side. Loved a little too much.


Most amazing: His huge heart. Gracefully accepted his new 'master' and home.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TMARIEJake Vom Redwind
> 
> Born: June 8, 1998
> 
> .


dylan & jake share a b-day, just two years apart


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: elsie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TMARIEJake Vom Redwind
> ...


And Cassidy too.







6/8/00


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: elsie
> ...


yes, i thought of Cassidy as i was typing.......


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: elsie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> ...


June 8th must be a VERY SPECIAL DAY!!!


----------



## LisaIda (Jun 23, 2006)

Vonnstein Jackaroo (Duke)

Birthday : April 3, 2007

Likes : Anything in his Kong, his yellow Cuz, his skinkids and his Mum !!

Dislikes : His tail and backlegs being brushed, Mum going out, thunderstorms and fireworks

Most endearing quality : his love for his family, how gentle he is with kids and smaller animals

Least endearing quality : his fear of thunderstorms and fireworks


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

Samson 
Born: Unknown
Brought home/adopted - approx 1 year old. Brought home Nov 12, 2007

Likes: Loves his toys, loves eating, chasing the frisbee and rolling around under the table, chewing his bone. 

Dislikes: Not being allowed in the kitchen (he sits and grumbles at the door frame) and being alone. 

Least endearing quality: Howling when he is alone, jumping on people, his reaction to other dogs in his 'territory' (which apparently is the entire world and no one told me) and his unbelievably odoriferous farts, of which he is terribly proud. 

Most endearing quality: He just wants to be where we are, the way he rolls on his back so we can rub his belly, his adaptation to his new home - watching him discover new things and the way he looks so pathetic when we are having dinner and he thinks he should have steak and not dog food.


----------



## becks (Sep 23, 2007)

jake
born: unknown, was a rescue that came to me in august 04

likes: me, lovin, scratching his back on the bottom of the hammock while i am laying in it, walks, riding in the back of the truck

dislikes: loud voices, thunderstorms, having his picture taken

least endearing quality: only one-digging in my flower beds

most endearing quality: he is so friendly, loves everyone-especially anyone who will scratch his belly, he is so big(110)and it is awesome when people meet him and realize he is a big baby.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

<span style="color: #990000">Meeka</span>
Born August 31, 2006

Came Home at 11 weeks

Her most endearing quality is her friendliness. The other endearing quality is that she almost never became ours. Someone else bought her from the breeder first, and due to circumstances beyond their control, (job loss I think) they decided it would be better for the pup if they returned her to the breeder. Lucky for us!! I am sure it was FATE!

She likes her family and her walks, and the neighbors cats (but they never give her the time of day)

She doen't like being told to leave the Christmas tree alone, and she has very little patience when I make her wait at the door until I tell her she may go in or out.

Least endearing quality, for the time being it's stealing the glass balls off the Christmas tree!! UGHHHH I've had the same glass balls for five years, one move and never lost any......... UNTIL NOW!

Oh well, at least she is just dropping them on the floor, not trying to eat them! She hates to give them up when she's caught.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Allie Sue 

Born:April 7,2007

Likes: Allie loves her Nanny. Scratches on head,mom's grilled chicken,toys,walking everyday. Loves her mommy and daddy.

Dislikes: Cats and squirrels. Vitamins.

Least endearing quality: crying with her bone.(she wants to bury)

Most endearing quality: She is the most lovable sweetest beautiful girl. Allie just wants to play with everyone. 


It brings tears to my eyes when I think of how much Allie has given to us. She was a blessing from above. When we brought her home we told her we would take care of her and love her her whole life.


----------



## Vickster (Feb 17, 2006)

*DIESEL* (Master Judd)

Born: 4th April 2005
Brought from a breeder @ 8 weeks in Devon, UK

Likes: Swimming, Playing fetch, being chased, going for walkies, chicken, beef, sleeping on my bed, tummy tickles & best of all cuddles and kisses (softy!)

Dislikes: Going out in the rain, having his paws wiped when muddy, the hoover, the vet, being home alone while im at work, my husband and I showing each other some affection in front of him, Cats, Dominating Men

Least endearing Quality: Barking at nothing, eating his own pooh (occasionally)

Most endearing Quality: His loyalty he loves being with the pack 24/7 and his gentleness he's so good with our 6 month old baby.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ava 
Born June 16, 2006
brought home at 8 weeks

Loves: Snuggles on the couch, her ball, her Kong, her "hissy kitty", killing a stuffed animal, playing chase, fetch, and search, her kitties (even if they dont lover her back), the garden hose, water, company, the pizza delivery guy.

Dislikes: not being tucked in at bed time, rain, when playtime is over (pouts), nail trims, if you do not get out of bed quicklly enough in the morning, being left inside when we go out.

Most endearing quality: That look she gives me that is so full of love and devotion.

Least endearing: Her over exuberence with new dogs and people.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Chase
12/1/06
brought home at 14wks

loves: to follow me everywhere, squeeky balls, killing stuffies, chasing snowflakes
dislikes: dog food or any processed food item, being left alone
most endering quality: he will retrieve almost anything I drop
least endearing: stubborness (with training I am to fix)

Chopper
10/20/06
brought home at 14 mos

Loves: food and kisses
dislikes: blow dryer, baths, new people
most endearing: the way he stares at me, like I'm his world, calm
least endearing: stubborn resistance to training (don't worry, we'll overcome it)


----------



## Janism (Nov 11, 2007)

Melee

Born: Jan.1, 2007 Rescued: December 20, 2007

Likes: Me , her nylabone, playing fetch, playing with other dogs, treats

Dislikes: my cat (we are working on it), having to wait for anything, not getting her own way, her gentle leader harness.

Most endearing quality: rolling over to get belly rubs, turning her face and looking at you when you make a funny noise, wagging her tail when you talk to her

Least endearing quality: her wanting to eat my cat, WHINING - if we are walking and stopped at a traffic light, if we are in the car, if she is getting a bath, most of the time when we leave - we ignore all of this but it does not improve. In some weird way it's just part of her.


----------



## RussUK (Jun 24, 2007)

Sasha
Born : 7th April 07

Likes : Frank (was once a cuddly toy panther, now its a rag), anything she can eat, anything that makes either a: a mess, or b: a noise, preferably c: both

Dislikes : as above, when she's in a dominant mood, her gentle leader harness.

Most endearing quality : he big floppy ears that make her look about as vicous as a kitten. and the way she always barks when somebody approaches the door

Least endearing quality : whining, the fact that she sheds fur like theres no tomorrow despite daily brushing asnd grooming


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Elmo (named after a German Shepherd my husband had while growing up)
Born: January 13, 2007 at a breeder in Uppersville, VA 

Likes: playing fetch, all 5 of his Cuz (he does not discriminate in color), getting a little bit of canned food mixed into his kibble, sleeping in his crate with his feet up in the air, sitting on the bed (he feels like a king on the big bed), watching Dog Whisperer sometimes, having visitors, going for walks


Dislikes: He does not like it when no one will play with him or when Molly (our Jack Russell) hides his toys. 


Most endearing quality: There are so many! He is always so incredibly happy. After a really good meal, he walks around the house carrying his bowl. He comes to me for extra hugs and kisses when I am not feeling well. 


Least endearing quality: Barking at neighbors when he is in the back yard. 


Most amazing: He knows when I'm having a bad flare with my arthritis, and he is on his BEST behavior. He happily finds ways to entertain himself and is not fussy when he has to go out or it's time to eat.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: bsinghVALikes: playing fetch, all 5 of his Cuz (he does not discriminate in color)



Ooops...need to correct this. Apparently he does discriminate in color. Red is clearly his favorite now!


----------



## Shadowsmommie (Jan 13, 2008)

Shadow

Born: December 6, 2005
Brought her home: February 5, 2006

Likes: Treats, being with me, treats, playing with her sister (Golden Ret.) Angel, playing catch, treats, food, taking walks, running from the cats, belly rubs, laying on our bed with us, making us laugh by being the house clown, treats, snuggles, having her picture taken, and did I say treats? 

Dislikes: being told NO, the cats, having her nails clipped, being separated from Angel, not getting treats when she thinks she should. 

Least endearing quality: whining and her shedding. Her addiction to treats. We have been looking for some "Treats Anonymous" meetings for her but can't convince her she needs them.







Denial is the first sign! When she takes Angel for a drag around the backyard by her collar!

Most endearing quality: The love in her eyes when she looks at me. She is a great listener too and never talks back to me. The way she always wants to be with me, even when I am in a bad mood, which she can always get me out of by just coming up to me and licking my face and throwing her body on my lap for a belly rub. Her goofiness. She always makes us laugh! Her talking..she looks at me and starts to bark and make noises when she wants something, I just laugh. Her excitement about playing. 

Nicknames: Shae Shae, Goofy, Fathead, Baby, Beauty, 

Shadow is the love of my life. No other dog has made me this happy.


----------



## jakobi (Mar 2, 2008)

Jakobi (Jake)

Born: Decenber 14, 2008, Macedonia South Carolina
Brought home/adopted: 8 weeks later!

Likes: Fetching, chewing everything in sight and messing on the carpet cleaned floor.

Dislikes: Going out in the rain

Least endearing quality: He weaves in front of you and insists on tripping whomever is walking behind him.

Most endearing quality: 
He's a big cuddle bug


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Spirit

Born: Unknown - Somewhere around 2004
Adopted: May 27th 2005

Likes: Chewing on other dogs legs, FOOD!!, running, her crate

Dislikes: her gentle leader

Least endearing quality: Howls and emits an ear piercing squeal/screaming noise when she doesn't get what she wants.

Most endearing quality: Has no idea there's anything wrong with her, just gets on with life. makes me laugh every day with her goofy expressions.


Eli

Born: September 10th 2007
Adopted: December 30th 2007

Likes: Chewing, preferably the carpet or bedding, but a Kong will do as a last resort. Loves riding in the car.

Dislikes: Having his nails trimmed, getting his feet wet (muddy is fine however!)

Least endearing quality: barks loudly at any dog that comes near (training classes here we come) and is always tripping me up.


Most endearing quality As with Spirit, Eli just gets on with life, having no idea there is anything wrong with him. 

Joanne


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

BEARLA
born: July 21, 2008
likes: Her daddy, mommy, mommies home made cookies, any small animal that she can mother, her teddy her daddy gave her the day she joined us,mommies home made omlets, the cottage, smelling flowers, going for rides with mommy and daddy, spending time with baby Tara.

Dislikes: VETS, NON GSD srange small dogs, strangers for the first 1/2 hr. seeing anyone in her family play rough. Lakes unless there is a beach. Mud.

Least endearing quality: can be extremely clingy, fearful of vets. loves getting in between my legs while i am walking with my hands full

Most endearing quality: can predict when my vertigo or seizures are going to act up and has not ever been trained too. she can also predict her daddys arhytmia issues. Loves to take care of our grandbaby. Is trying very hard to teach her sister how to be a gsd. 

Has taught me: how to persevere, to be brave, that dogs with health problems are sometimes teaching us much more about strength than those who are never sick. Has tuaght me that its okay to be a mom to an animal. It s okay to feel young again and not to try to hide from middle age. its okay to be silly and to laugh


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafael Red Bear (Rafi) 

Born: Fall 2006
Brought home/adopted: December 31, 2007

Likes: Balls, Kongs, Stuffies, his mom, licking people and animals, walking, acting crazy, snow, sunshine, food, food, food, life in general

Dislikes: Having his hips jostled, getting his back feet dried off

Least endearing quality: Has questionable social skills with other dogs
Most endearing quality: Sweet, funny and playful.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

Major

I was born: Oct 7, 2007...I weigh 80lbs with all my teeth









Likes: Love going to the park to see my buddies, my pal the cat, all my toys, love bones, running, fetching, powerwalking with my master, like being groomed but not on the head or paws, clipping my nails cause i know I will get a treat







yum yum. 

Dislikes: My master watching my figure, sharing my food with other dogs I become nasty. It's MY food they can get their own!

Nutshell: I dont have much dislikes. Im a very good puppy. Im a very good listener or I try. I love to be out of the house, always ready to go here and there. Im curious and will bark and growl at strangers but my master doesnt like that. She tells me to be quiet. I eat 4 cups a day of Orijen adult food cause I am growning too fast and would like to eat more but Im not allowed







That's ok, when I grow up I will have a sevelt figure ...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady

Born: 5/4/05
Where: Rowley, MA

Likes: Play with ball he goes nuts, going for walks, playing with kids, playing in the snow, going to lake and swimming, going to beach, snuggling on couch on in bed with mom, and eating his cookies 

Dislikes: Being brushed (would much rather play) and when dad raises his voice

Most endearing quality: He still acts like a puppy, after he eats he rubs his face on something, when he is playing he'll smack my other dog in the face, such a silly boy

Least endearing quality: His Whining it can get annoying


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Remember now, I have 3 puppers for the time being.








* <span style="color: #FF99FF">DaKota </span> * GSD

Born: Nov. 1, 1999 Princeton, MA.
Brought home/adopted: 1 1/2 yrs. old ADOPTED

Likes: WATER! LOL Me baby talking & cuddling with her.

Dislikes: things that move quickly behind her.

Least endearing quality: Running off loose in the neighborhood! GRRR & not coming when I call her!
Most endearing quality: Being ever so gentle & loving while playing with Glitzie or any small dog. Prancing & showing her self off after her groom.








________________________________________________________

* <span style="color: #CC66CC">Glitzie </span> * Pug

Born: June 10, 2003
Brought home/adopted: 2 yrs. old Adopted

Likes: Food! Anyone who is sitting down.







(She is a GREAT lap warmer)

Dislikes: Nail trims & Baths

Least endearing quality: She hoggs the bed!
Most endearing quality: She loves everyone & anything. This girl has no enemies.








________________________________________________________

* <span style="color: #3366FF">Rusty </span> * AKA the Ruster Buster
Mom's Shiba Inu

Born: September 19, 2003
Brought home/adopted: 6 weeks for Mom & 5 yrs. old to me

Likes: Getting his way & bossing DaKota & Glitzie around

Dislikes: Bathes, crate & being told "no no"

Least endearing quality: All his typical Shiba traits!
Most endearing quality: The way he is cat like, ex. Cleans his feet,
plays with his toys by himself like a cat.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

Ruby
Adopted at age 11 months in 1999
Adopted from Northern Utah GSD Rescue


Likes: DADDY!!, stuffed toys, wading and lying in water, some fetching (the arthritis has slowed her down a lot). Sleeping on the new Bean Bed. Chasing cats when I can and gettin g Major all revved up about them! Having my ears cleaned and my face washed and dried! Rides in the jeep! Going anywhere with my dad. Mom is okay too and I kind of like Major altho he can be a real pain in the neck (and leg and back, etc. etc.).

Dislikes: Not being able to chase the cats, having my nails clipped, the vet, being left at home by my dad. All other people except mom and dad. All other dogs except Major! 

Most endearing quality. Her gentle ways with us. Wanting her face dried off after getting it wet. Her loyalty and how she loves her dad. 

Least endearing qualities. Her aggression issues with other dogs and with people. She has improved greatly over the years but will always be a work in progress. The other thing is her joy in getting Major all excited about chasing cats, not good!

Major:
Adopted at age 10 months July 2006 from the Stover MO shelter.
Adopted after seeing him posted on the Rescue forum.

Likes: Chasing the birds outside, especially the buzzards!!(we live on rural acreage) Going for walks, chasing the ball and sticks. Pestering my grumpy big sister, Ruby. Swimming and retrieving sticks in the water. Being loved on by mom and dad. Sitting in the kitchen and helping mom cook. I am her taster! (in his defense he never begs...just waits patiently in case I need to get rid of some little tasty morsel!) Meeting new people who will adore me. Getting brushed, going for rides. 

Most endearing quality: He loves to cuddle and be hugged. He loves to just be with us. Is friendly! After years of dealing with and managing a dog with aggression issues this is HUGE!!! This is the most loving dog I have ever had. I adore him and it is mutual! What a wonderful save he has been. He is happy and ready to enjoy every day, he minds beautifully and wants to please. He even likes the vet. He makes me laugh and has made me a better person just having him in my life!


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

Beamer

Born: 6/11/07
Where: Maine

Likes: our daughter, raw steak, her belly rubbed, car rides, cuddles, laying in our bed & watching tv with us

Dislikes: being left home

Most endearing quality: kisses!!

Least endearing quality: whining when we put her in the crate when we leave


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi

Born: Casey, IA
Brought home - 9 weeks

Likes: swimming, snow, going in the car, running out in the country, big tennis balls, Beagles

Dislikes: dogs that have hair covering their eyes, hats

Most endearing qualities: laying on her back with feet up in the air and grinning, staying up till all family members are home

Lease endearing: barking & whining if I get out of her sight when we are camping, raiding the garbage (sometimes right in front of us), opening the refrigerator


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Kodee Bear

Born: Liberty, MO 7/12/07
Brought home: 8/31/07 - 7 weeks old

Likes: "his" 3 kids, playing ball (catch!), playing frisbee (catch!), having treats tossed to him (catch!), chest scritches, riding in the car, walking beside my son in his stroller, going to new places for walks, training sessions

Dislikes: nail trims (of course), grooming (getting better), strange critters on our deck at night

Most endearing qualities: standing on 3 feet while scratching with his fourth foot in mid-air, keeping watch over me at night by laying next to the French doors to our deck "on alert", the way he sighs when he lays down right next to my side of the bed in the middle of the night, the way he adores me more than anyone else in the world









Least endearing qualities: his occassional "silent but deadlies", counter-surfing, stealing (socks, shoes, whatever isn't his), and shredding any kind of paper towels or tissues he can get a hold of into a bazillion pieces.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*Freyja*</span> - FreyjaWolf vom Siegerhof

Born: November 8, 2005 - Gig Harbor, WA

Came home: January 10, 2006 at 9 weeks old. Drove nearly 2,000 miles all together, to pick her up. (was living in Utah at the time.)

Likes: any time spent with her momma! Frisbees, balls, sticks, *loves* her everlasting fun ball, anything that I'll let her chew on. Visiting family and friends. 

Dislikes: having her temperature taken, baths, and the vacuum.

Most endearing quality: her innate ability to know when I need a hug or on rare occasions, a kiss. 

Least endearing quality: I honestly can't think of one. I love everything about her. hmmm... maybe the fact that she gets VERY excited when she sees my sister. (the only problem with this, is my sister is not a big dog person. She doesn't like kisses, and Freyja just can't hold them in for her).


----------



## Trixie's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Born: December 26, 2007

Came Home: March 7, 2008

Likes: Playing with toys, Going bye bye ( especially to G-ma's ), Sunbathing, Chasing Leaves, Eating from her food ball, meeting people and going to Pet World and her Wipe Out Ball

Dislikes: the only thing i know so far is she isn't crazy about baths

Most Endearing Quality: How happy she is to see me in the morning and all the puppy loves she gives me

Least Endearing Quality: Hiding my shoes is about the only thing i can think of


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Shadow

Born January 30, 2008

Came home: April 10, 2008

Likes: chasing the kids around the house/yard, giving kisses, walking to the school and getting all the attention from them, eating food and hiding under my bed.

Dislikes: His crate, going outside after dark, and not being allowed to use the humans as chew toys.

Most Endearing Quality: crawling in my lap and giving love

Least Endearing Quality: crawling in my lap and trying to chew on my chin


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ivy

Born: May 5, 2006 

Came home on May 5, 2006!!

Likes: Attention, Treats, "dummy" toy, squeaky tennis balls, kong, water, getting groomed, play time

Dislikes: Vacum Cleaner, when play time is over

Most Endearing: The way she tilts her head when you talk to her. 

Least Endearing: High pichted bark/whine

Most Amazing: Always wants to please, knows what I am thinking, very obedient, she knows all her toys by name


----------



## chris37 (Apr 25, 2007)

My 10yr daughter wrote this report for school. This is the best way to tell all about Jack.



Jack is a nine year old black Germen Shepherd. He likes to play with my cat. Jack likes eating moths, butterflies, ants, bees, flies, and occasionally ladybugs. What interests me about my dog is that when we sing happy birthday to someone on the phone and he isn’t in the room, we start to sing and he comes out then howls with us! Even though he is nine he acts like a two year old puppy! He still surprises me with his energy! It is fun to watch him try to eat bees because when he misses the bug it surprises me. He puts so much effort into getting the bee in his mouth! When he was born he had eight bothers and sisters. They were black and black combined with tan because his mother was black and his father was black and tan. They were all beautiful animals. He sometimes lets us put things on his head. I have never seen such a big, harmless, and beautiful creature! Well, occasionally Jack will hurt someone if they are hurting anyone in my family or he is playing. If there is another dog in the house he licks the food and around the bowl! It is really weird. He likes to take walks with my mom. They almost always walk at least three miles. Jack has a white mark on his chest. He weighs about 120 pounds. That is more than an average male German shepherd! That is amazing. My family and I have taught Jack to run back and forth when we play tag. He runs in the other way to catch one of us. Jack hasn’t quite got the hang of catch. If you throw the ball at him he shuts his eyes and ducks. If you throw it a long way Jack runs after it, but comes back with nothing in his mouth. He loves it when you play hide and go seek, but he is better at seeking you. There is one more game he likes to play and its basketball. We have had him since January 12, 1998. Jack is an amazing German shepherd.


----------



## Truffles (Jul 18, 2008)

*Truffles!*

born March 4, 2003
my family and i were given Truffles at the age of 7 weeks and we raised her for the Seeing Eye!
Truffles was so amazing that when we gave her back after a year they wanted to make little puppy versions of her. Truffles became a breeder, having 5 total litters! She was an awesome mommy!
After about 3 years as a breeder, Truffles was retired and we were given the option of adopting her! We obviously said yes!
Truffles now spends her retirement relaxing, playing with the other dogs, and occasionally participating in agility competitions!
We love her!


----------



## khrisr (Aug 5, 2008)

Nitroglycerin aka Nitro: Born May 7th 2007.

Likes: He loves his girls. Swimming in the irrigation ditch. Going anywhere with us. Helping to get the horse, or irrigating the field. He just loves to work.

Dislikes: Large male dogs peeing in his yard. He doenst like any dog jumping up on his girls. 

Best qualities: Hes smart, funny, playfull, protective, loyal.

Worth qualities: He is strong alpha nature can make him rebel and he is a bit over protective at times.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix aka Nutjob: 
Adopted 8-9-2007 from Brightstar GSD Rescue

Likes: Car rides, tennis balls, running through mud puddles, rubber balls, Chuck-it Squirrel, Ultra balls, Fleece stuff duck also known as "duckie", basketballs, running laps around the house, soccer balls, swimming in Lake Champlain, any ball someone is willing to throw, going for hikes and did I mention balls? His best buddy Shaggy (my brother's coonhound/great dane mix)

Dislikes: Getting a bath

Best Qualities: He has a great sense of adventure, curiosity (though it does get him in trouble from time to time), easily adapts to any environment, and is ready to play 24/7.

Worst Qualities: His blank look when I tell him to come and his readiness to play 24/7....especially when it's 2am.

Most Amazing: His love for everyone considering what he had been through prior to Brightstar rescuing him. He's truly an amazing dog!


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sabian's Hot Pursuit "Chase"

Born Dec. 1st, 2006 Ohio, brought home at 16wks

likes: killing stuffies, swimming, jumping over things, sleeping in his soft crate (no matter how hot it is) chasing balls, wrestling with Chopper

dislikes: dog food, being left home, 

Most endearing quality: The way he lays his head in my lap

Least endearing: selective hearing

Bleibtreu's Ransom of Coda "Chopper"

Born Oct 20, 2006, in Ohio

likes: wet sloppy kisses, bear hugs, sleeping, eating, bossing Chase around, kids

dislikes: toe nail clippings, ear cleanings, 

Most endearing quality: he follows me around like I'm his world

Least endearing: he is bone lazy


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

LOVE THIS THREAD! 















Very educational, if you want to know if stuff your GSD does is common or not. 

Love the report on Jack! To cute! 

*Shadow*. 
Born (Maybe Dec 2007) not sure. 
Came to my home as a foster end of March 2008. Adopted him, In May 2008. 

Likes- His family (me, his boys, his Dad, and his 2 dogs), His toys (his fav is his moose that sqeaks, and balls), being where he can see me, going bye bye, walks and chewing!.

Dislikes- Touching his back foot (enough already), being kenneled, anyone shouting or crying, the vacum, and cars going by while on his walks, not going on walks when his front leg is to bad. 

Least endearing quality- The puppy biting (I think he is trying to herd) still working on it, chewing stuff he should not (working on that too), all of his health issues (hopefully solved soon, poor guy) and how he can play to rough with my girl dogs (Beagle and a mix) we are working on that too. 

Most endearing qualtiy- Loves everyone, I have never heard him growl or be aggressive, Daddy loves the way he gets up and greets him when he comes home at any hour of the night from work, Always wants to be with you, he is SO human, it is like he is just going to start talking anyday! I could take him any where!


----------



## zootycoon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Sadie*

Born-January 2004 in Canada

Likes-Going for walks, doing obedience training, barking at dogs (we're working on that) and being with the family

Dislikes-Being left behind or being separated from the family

Most Endearing quality-Is very smart and has a great drive for obedience and agility work. She is also extremely protective and loyal to her family. Can be threatening when the situation demands it, but is always sweet with family and friends, especially children.

Least endearing quality-Whining and barking at other dogs



*Wolf*

Born July 2006 in Florida

Likes-Toys, food, being with his family, meeting new people and new dogs

Dislikes-Getting sprayed by doggie cologne

Most endearing quality-So sweet with everyone and very confident in new places and situations, loves to be petted and hugged, is so smart, just an all around great dog!

Least endearing quality-Does not have as much drive to work or do obedience, so we have to take it a little slower than with my other shepherd Sadie


----------



## maya-newmama (Jul 25, 2008)

Jagermeister

Born: April 30, 2008

Likes: Chewing, biting, jumping, chasing butterfles and grasshoppers, pawing at ants in the grass, running around the house and the backyard (so much energy!) 

Dislikes: Water! Jager hates bath time but grudgingly obeys anyway. He also dislikes getting separated from the family. Just recently, he willingly decided to go inside his crate all by himself -- that's an achievement!

Most endearing quality: he's very affectionate and playful!

Least endearing quality: When he gets excited, he shows his affection by biting... and a lot of times it hurts! We're still working on that... 

I just love jager and watching him "process" the world around him. You can really tell he's such a smart dog!


----------



## shel567 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have 3 dogs in total. A gsd(Jade) who will be 1year old next month. She loves holding hands, talking, chasing things like cars and bikes, making new friends and having lotsof cuddles.

Rosie is a jack russell and loves playing all the time and has learned to bounce a ball to catch it or throws it over her back to catch it.

Sheba is a collie cross and loves nothing more than lazing around and love peace and quite, well she is an old lady.


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

My two sheps are Angel (the terror shown at your left) and Mufasa.

Likes for Angel; hot dogs and popcorn.
Mufasa (Moo); After five years, I'm still not really sure. He is very fussy about his food. He doesnt like to eat, its weird.

Best quality for Angel; good guard dog, her teeth actually hit the glass when somebody rings the door bell. what they dont know is if you actually jumped inside the door, she would turn inside out trying to get away. It would probably look like a 'rectal retreat'.
Best for Moo; He is such a DORK. He is the dork that a dork calls a dork. He is bouncy, happy, tail never stops wagging. I mean, it even looks like the dog is smiling. And he is so photogenic. When he goes to the vet, the girls say to everybody in the back "Big Moo is here" and everybody comes out to oggle him. God, what a dork!

Worst? for Angel, she tends to bark outside too much. She is the original nervous norvous. If a leaf blows, she barks. If a bird flies over head, she barks. If a butterfly in China lands on a flower, she barks...you get the idea.
For Moo? By God, the dog doesnt have a single **** flaw. He just might be perfect. But, I think that he already know this and that may be why he is always so **** happy!


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Reich- GSD

Born- December 15th 2007
Came home with me- February 14th 2008

Likes- BALLS, running around with the kids in the back yard, going on adventures, and cuddling on the couch. Her favorite foods are tortilla and salt and vinegar chips, popcorn and anything containing chicken.

Dislikes- Other dogs, strangers in the house, and apparently having her temp taken at the vet's. Also, anyone in the 'pack' being angry/yelling. 

Least endearing quality- the tendency to shoot anal gland liquid when startled by another dog.

Most endearing quality- how strongly she's bonded with us all, especially the kids. The fact that at times she thinks she can fit in my lap. And that she's the only dog who's ever been able to totally win over hubby. She acts like Elvis just walked in every time he comes home.


----------



## Wawa (Jul 21, 2008)

Ecco of Apollo

Born: December 21, 2005 
Brought home on March 19, 2006

Likes: Turkey sausage, napping, getting a massage, belly scratches, getting his coat brushed, taking a bath, taking a walk, rolling around in the grass, going for car rides

Dislikes: Being home alone, getting his nails clipped, getting his teeth brushed, not being in the same room with me

Most endearing quality: His kisses, the way he sits by my bed and looks at me in the morning to wake me up, the way he forgets his size and wants to sit on my lap, being my shadow, his expressions, his loyalty, his love

Least endearing quality: His stubbornness...but other than that, he's perfect!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

My two boys:

Apollo vom Haus Merkel

Born: December 17, 2007
Brought home: February 11, 2008 
At 8 weeks of age

Likes: Any kind of food, cuddling with his mommy, playing with his baby brother, chewing on his nylabone, or any of his other toys, his version of soccer(batting the ball with his paws), and getting pet by anybody and everybody!

dislikes: being his crate when he knows his little brother isn't in his. chocolate labs, baths.

Most Endearing quality: the way he looks at me if I'm upset, especially if I'm mad at him. Also, his ability to know if I'm not feeling well and coming up and planting a nice wet lick on my face.

Least Endearing quality: Jumping up on the counter and stealing food.

Zeus vom Haus Merkel

Born: March 19, 2008
Brought Home: May 14, 2008
At 8 weeks of age

Likes: Chewing on anything and everything! and WATER! He LOVES water!

Dislikes: being away from his brother, doing anything I tell him to without a treat.

Most Endearing quality: His cute little expressions.

Least Endearing quality: His stubbornness!


----------



## hellhound (Sep 22, 2008)

Kazer 

Born: 11/25/07

Where: MI

Likes: Playing Chuck-It, frisbee, taking walks, belly scrathces, obedience class, playing, playing and playing! 

Dislikes: ME!









Most endearing quality: The way he literally pitches his ball at us to throw or kick back to him when we're playing. His drive to fetch.

Least endearing quality: Pees, Pees and Pees some more. When I let him out of his crate he pees. When I come home and he is in the house he pees. If I stand up too fast he pees. No matter what "Happy" thing I do to keep him from peeing, it does not work. 
Anyone looking for a beautiful GSD, with a tinkle problem let me know. We have child #3 on the way and I fear no time to help Kazer out of his phase.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Katie*

Born: Christmas Day 12/25/06 
Brought home/adopted: at 6 months of age - July 5th 2007

Likes: the dog park, walks, riding in the car, her chew toys, chasing her tail, socks, other dogs 

Dislikes: cuddling with mom







, at home baths, having her ears cleaned, having to leave the dog park 

Least endearing quality: taking socks and running off with them, tearing up any paper that is left on our coffee table, also barking at other dogs while walking, she wants to play!

Most endearing quality: her friendliness towards other people and dogs at the park. 

*Titan * 

Born: August 1, 2008
Brought home/adopted: 8 weeks old - Sept 27th 

Likes: eating, going for short walks, cuddling with mom (yay!) falling asleep on Katie, when mom comes home from work, his toys, biting mom and dads feet, kids and people. 

Dislikes: having to go in his crate (he's slowly adjusting) when mom and dad go to work, having to go outside in the rain. 

Least endearing quality: so far? peeing and pooping in the house. But we're working on it! 

Most endearing quality: his puppy noises so far. I just love that little "mmmmmaaahhhh" as he nuzzles into my neck. Ahhhh love it!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*<u>Riddick</u>*

Born: 7/13/05

Brought home: at 7 weeks of age

Likes: Playing Ball, Morning Jogs, Daily Car Rides, snuggly with Mom and Dad, Playing in the Snow, and evening walks.

Dislikes: Being with out his Mom and Dad, Sprinklers, any body of water, baths.

Least endearing quality: chasing of the lawn mower

Most endearing quality: how he loves us so much, he thinks we hung the moon and stars, we feel the same way about him

<u>*Rogue*</u>

Born: June 29, 2008

Brought Home: 5 weeks old - Aug 3,2008 -(due to complications at breeders house)

Likes: herding the cat, herding Mom, herding Riddick, playing with Riddick and Mom, walks, chasing and playing with trash, sleeping, treats, her toys, Mom's shoes, belly rubs

Dislikes: strangers including people and dogs (working on this)

Least endearing quality: would have to be her barking at strangers and at unknown dogs, she is getting some training for this though

Most endearing quality: her little Yoda noises, and the way she looks at me, totally can see the love in her eyes!


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Need to add the new boy!

Sieg
Born- July 9th 2008

Brought home- August 20th 2008 (at 6 wks, breeder had a major tick problem pop up and opted to let all the pups go get individual treatment for best outcome)

Likes- FOOD, FOOD, and more FOOD. He also likes his big sister, cuddling, tugging, barking at the cat, de-stuffing all stuffed toys, and attempting to swim in the water bowl.

Dislikes- car rides

Least endearing quality- attempting to swim in the water bowl, shredding any and all paper available

Most endearing quality- following Reich's lead on alerting. He doesn't see it, hear it, or know what she's barking at...but he's going to join in and try to figure it out along the way.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

*Yukon aka Rodora's Fred Flintstone*

Born- Oct 27 2007

Brought home- December 22 2007

Likes- Socializing with new people and dogs, running in the woods, playing in his mini pool, bully sticks, raw chicken, sharing slices of process cheese with me and giving his guinea pig brothers big, wet kisses.

Dislikes- Kids. He doesn't mind if they ignore him but if they should enter into his space he becomes anxious. We are working on this, but I have a feeling he is not going to be a kid dog.

Least endearing quality- Eating his poop and then licking me, his high pitch deafening bark while driving to the dog park - my poor ear drums.

Most endearing quality- His almost constant wagging tail, his goofy attitude to everything.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji

Born: Good question.
Brought home/adopted: September 2007, probably around 12 months of age, give or take. Adopted from a trainer who found him loose with a broken tie-out. Renji's former "home" didn't bother to look for him.

Likes: Fetching, lure coursing, tugging, food, running, kongs, riding in the car, playing with other dogs that match him well.

Dislikes: Lots of people, dogs that challenge him, nail time, being separated from us.

Least endearing quality: He is way too territorial and when he can see outside, he will growl and bark at anything that comes nearby. If we have the windows open downstairs, he is a nervous ball of territorial fury, bounding from one window to the next. Sigh.

Most endearing quality: I love his expressions, his intelligence, his pushiness (though yes sometimes I hate it), his playfulness.


----------



## TaegansMom (Sep 11, 2008)

Re: Taegan

Born: March 17, 2008
Brought home/adopted: May 25, 2008

Likes: Anything Tennis Ball, healthy edible treats, bully sticks, anything that flies...birds, dragonflies, bees, his pal "charlie" (springer spaniel down the street), and his fur-friends at dog camp. 

Dislikes: Strangers (especially men) :-(, little yappy dogs, going into his crate when mom leaves for work, nail clippings, and car rides.

Least endearing quality: His shyness with strangers, his lack of confidence, his fear/protection barking at the front door, not bringing the ball back, pulling up the grass (I'm trying to get him to pull the weeds only), and his bad back leg. :-(

Most endearing quality: He's soooo darn sweet in the morning! Lots of snuggling and sloppy kisses. How he hops up on the couch to hide his face in the pillows when he knows it's time for me to leave for work.


----------



## molandkate28 (Oct 24, 2008)

Molly

Born: 29 September 2007, El Paso, Texas
Brought home/adopted: I went to get her on 10 November and she had just turned 7 weeks old.

Likes: Sleeping, playing with her toys, chewing on raw-hides and her sister LOL, chasing Kate as well, cuddle!! 

Dislikes: Taking baths, being scolded and riding in the car.

Least endearing quality: Her short attention span, and jumping on everyone as they walk near her.

Most endearing quality: At times it can be a little much but Molly is super loyal and will follow you all over the place, if even to sit outside the door. She is the most loveable dog I have ever had, in addition she has an innate ability to know just where to lay so that she can have attention and not cause you any discomfort. (Example, I had multiple surgeries and she never once layed on me or jumped on me in a way that hurt that area. She's perfect!!)


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ilan

Born: April 24,2006
Brought home: At 8 weeks as a Fidelco foster pup

Likes: Being in control of the other 4 legged family members, having her teeth brushed, being vacuumed, going out, and ****!! its all about the ball!!!!

Dislikes: family fueds, 4 legged or not

Least enduring quality: Her big mouth.

Most endearing quality: Her love. Ilan would die for anyone in this family, being 2 legged or 4 legged. And her soft MER sounds at night as she snuggles in for bed.


Frodo

Born: June 23, 2008????? (Maybe in that area??)
Brought home: July 10, 2008 (as a 3 week old foster pup from my job)

Likes: going to work with me every day. Food, food, food! Men!! Being out and about, and meeting new people.

Dislikes: anyone playing with his broken leg, baths.

Least enduring quality: At 16 weeks, his TEETH!!!!

Most enduring quality: His ability to do things right. After having a home of females, my Mr. Man has been a rather laid back and pleasant surprise. He was completely house trained at 6 weeks!(and I mean going to the door and scratching!!)


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Timer 13 years old, adopted to this home 5 years ago. 
Neutered GSD Male 

Likes:
Tennis Balls , Mom & Dad all the kids that offer him cookies, anything YOU are eating, Napping eating and more napping (at thirteen , He is allowed to) 

Dislikes 
#1 and foremost Having his nails cut. Cries like I am trying to skin him alive . Lettuce, Roxie grooming him, licking his face, being scolded (even mildly) 

Most endearing quality- Honestly He is a gentlman in a dog suit. He's one of the most magnificent animals I have ever known. 

Least endearing quality- his shedding. He is most endearing at almost all times.


Guinness_ 4 y/o Black & tan Coonhound X GSD X Beagle?Neutered Male 

Likes :
MOM & Dad ., playing tennis ball, Roxie and Timer, The neices and nephews (they give lots of treats)
running around and intentionally leaping and landing on all four paws , sleeping on the pillows...tucking up under a sheet; ususally between DH and I ..... sleeping on their couch, sleeping in general.

Dislikes 
Where oh where do I start ......? 
Men, strangers, men with nail guns, hats, big coats, white haired men, dark haired men, the UPS man, The FedEx Man, Post man, neighbord (he's fearful of all) 
He's afraid of his shadow, baths,having his nails clipped, car rides, loud noises, thunderstorms, people in his yard, people in the farm across the way, raccoons, squirrels, red squirrels flying squirrels , chipmunk, coyote, fox and fisher cat. Deer too. 

Most endearing quality EXTREMELY LOVEABLE, Loving when he gets to know people - He SmILES when he is happy- quite literally SMILES.
Least endearing quality- pees on my expensive speakers when we leave for a weekend.

Roxanne- 3 y/o spayed GSD female

Likes 
DAD! anything to do with a tennis ball, food, snacks, did I say DAD??Mum too to some extent, barking, going in the front and then directly out the back door then back in - to the front again REPEAT as needed. cookies, catching any type of vermin in the back yard- Bonus if you catch and killl it. 
Standing guard at the front window (nothing slips by our house.) 
midnight snacks , hikes in the woods, riding on the boat,TENNIS BALLS, BASKET BALLS, SOFTBALLS, SOCCER BALLS....You have the idea.,

Dislikes- 
getting nails clipped, baths, being brushed, being yelled at ....even mildly scolded.... going for car rides (car sick), 
Most endearing- 
she is a beauty- she is a sweet dog- not overly cushy and snggly- so I love when she gets all snuggly with us. 

Least endearing -
easy She has THE LOUDEST BARK - it's rather annoying bark to come in Bark when you are on the phone bark at the birds bark bark BARK!!!! On occasion she gets irate and eats or damages something(usually belonging to MOM- of course ; a shoe a book lactose intolerance pills, loaves of bread, sticks of butter ( yeah she's a counter surfer....)


----------



## billthedogguy (Dec 3, 2008)

My girl is Sheba
Born January 25, 2006
She is a certified Delta Society Theraphy dog
We are almost ready (if I can get my act together as a handler) to start Schutzhund trialing.
She has nerves of steel. When she took her CGC test the evaluator dropped a metal chair from 5ft high (Sheba was only 10ft away with her back to her) and she didn't flinch.
She is my best friend.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Arwen is my older girl, she is 7 1/2. She is a great obedience dog, earning her CD in three tries with three first placements. She placed in each of her Rally legs as well. We tried Rally Advanced in a match and she won the money for first place. 

Healthwise, Arwen is pretty good. Her worst ailment is her ears which are plagued by infections. Sometimes they blow up quick and once she had a hematoma and so her one ear no longer stands all the way, it curls over. I figure it makes her distinguished. 

Arwen is the one that knows what I want before I make a move or a sound, and does it. We all pretty much agree that she is half human. 

Dubya, 4 1/2, is my guard dog. He fearlessly protects my property and person from Goblin and Ghost the resident cats. Against the propane delivery man he does not make a sound. Dubya is a regular butt head, with selective hearing and an incredible dislike for felines of all shapes and sizes. 

Jenna, 3, is my clown and my escape artist. She is more suited to agility than obedience. But I managed to get her through her title and CGC in spite of that. She is probably the most affectionate of my lot, licking my whole face whenever the opportunity presents itself. 

Babsy, 3, is my sweety. She is great at obedience. Right now we are doing some off-lead work in hopes of getting a CD this summer. Babsy likes calm and quiet. Her favorite spot is draped across my bed. 

Rushie, is my big black boy. He is actually a blanket back black and tan, but his black is very black. He loves people. He loves his ball. He loves treats. He loves bitches. He loves his crate, his cot, his kennel. Whatever I do he loves to do too (except the stand stay). 

Heidi, 2, is a nice strong bitch with a great personality. She is a dark saddle back bitch. She does ok in Rally, often finishing out training classses for Tori. 

Tori, 2, is also a strong bitch, a little thin, and also a black and tan saddle. She is very vocal when inside her kennel. She is a one person dog. She does ok in classes, is not dog aggressive at all, but she generally starts her heat cycle during the first or second training class of a session. Somehow I managed to finish her title in three tries with two placements. 

Whitney, 2, is my light, skinny girl. She is very vocal, jealous, energetic and athletic. She finished her Rally title at the IX center last December. 

Skye, 4 1/2 months, is a little pistol. I love her. She is very smart, very confident, very independent, house trained. She loves to roam around in my house, finding little items to sink her teeth into. That said, a little eh eh, and she is really good about leaving it. 

Amber, 4 1/2, months is a little tank. She also has a very lovely demeaner, especially when she is inside my home with me. She can generally take what she wants from the others.

Pinkie 4 1/2 months, is an nice pup. She likes people and other dogs. She also very tuned to the person with the treats. 

Violet, 4 1/2 months, is a good looking pup who is very focused on me. Her natural sit stay happens to be with her head coked and eyes on me.


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Halley:

Born 1/23/02
She was 4 months old when we brought her home. She enjoys our home, walks, agility & obedience lessons but does not care for the actual trials. She likes tracking but not sheep. She also very much likes her new brother Cowboy.

Dislikes: the vet, being left any where unless we stay we here. She also dislikes the neighborhood feral cat & UPS.

Least endearing quality: her dislike of new places, new events.

Most endearing quality: She is almost perfect. Very beautiful, very well-mannered. Halley can go any place and behave extremely well. She is loyal and loving.

Cowboy:

Born 4/8/06. He came to live with us this year on 6/8/08. Cowboy loves just about everything. He likes agility, obedience even (and I find this a little boring), herding, tracking. Cowboy is now a therphy dog.

Dislikes: Cowboy is not exactly crazy about bath time but still does his best.

Most Endearing quality: His spirit and love of all people and all animals. Cowboy is an ambassador for GSDs and does his job well.

Pat
Cowboy & Halley


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

*Kenya 
*

Born: unknown 
Brought home/adopted: november 4th, at aprox 9 months 

Likes: running, playing with other dogs, food (both kibble and the human variety), chasing birds, taking walks, car rides (in convertibles) 

Dislikes: strangers, swimming, 

Least endearing quality: not coming when called, running from strangers

Most endearing quality: following me, waking me up in the morning


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Chrono*

Born: Jan 17, 2008, Canada BC
Brought home/adopted: At 4 months. For some reason the breeder couldn't find any buyers for him so he stayed as a farm puppy for a long time and wasn't potty trained and didn't know any commands. Training has been long and difficult because of this.

Likes: ME, people, anything I'm eating(even lettuce), bottles, squeaky toys, tennis balls, kitties, other dogs, pacing, his crate.

Dislikes: Quacking pink ducks, blow up snow men blowing in the wind, training, being alone.

Least endearing quality: Whines a lot. Throws a fit when we leave him in his crate alone. Has no idea how big he is and knocks over small children with his tail. Makes tight circles around people's legs when he greets them.

Most endearing quality: Knows he's funny and always looks ridiculously happy. Let's me get away with doing things to him he doesn't let anyone else do (like use him as a pillow and shower him). Flails his legs absolutely everywhere when he tries to roll over.


----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

Jasmine aka Jazzy, Jasmina or The Jazinator
Black and silver saddle back
8.5 years old (came as a package deal with my other half)
Likes : food, snoozing next to me, "her cat" Lilly and the Ox named Romon (golden ret.)

Dislikes : nail time, not being able to chase outside cats, dogs, etc
Little old people that walk their little old dogs past "her" domain

least endearing quality: gas...so bad she leaves the room and the loud "I'm gonna eat you " bark at the little old people in her dislikes area

Most endearing : absolute lover with people, very obedient, and my protector

Miss Scarlett 
4.5 months
Black and tan most likely will be saddle back too soon really

Likes : sleeping under my desk, food, playing in the water bowl, chasing leaves, and getting her many massage pets through out the day, any and all toys esp. if the other dogs are playing with it.

Dislikes : being told no, not being allowed to chase the cats, having to share the toys with the other dogs, the "down" command, any time she can't be my shadow.

Lest endearing : playing in water bowl, trying to chase cats
Most endearing : too many to list


----------



## Mandy'sMom (Feb 27, 2008)

Mandy:

Born 7/14/03

Likes: Carrying my purse around, carrying the telephone, any toy that squeaks, getting baths, seeing her dad when he comes home from work, going to "school" (obedience training)

Dislikes: Going in the car (she always thinks she's going to the kennel), people walking past the house, kids

Most entertaining: watching her watch TV


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Heidi*


Born: unknown 
Brought home/adopted: October 14, 2007 at approx. 1 year old

Likes: me, chasing squirrels, her cuz, going for walks, doing tricks/commands for treats

Dislikes: men with beards and/or white-haired men, cats, overly playful or dominant dogs, getting the "evil eye" from other dogs 

Least endearing quality: barking at bearded/white-haired men, cats, and certain dogs; whining like a banshee when she's riding in the car

Most endearing quality: following me everywhere, waiting for me by the window when I'm gone, rolling on her back for a belly rub in the morning


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

MANDALAY 

Born: January 29, 2008 
Brought home/adopted: April 4, 2008

Likes: swimming, eating 

Dislikes: when strangers try to pet the top of her head 

Least endearing quality: she is bossy and very pushy, also very hard headed. I also am starting to get a little annoyed with tripping over her if I am walking through the house and turn suddenly or having her nose go up my butt if I stop too quicky because she is always THAT CLOSE to me (but it is nice to know that my dog loves me enough to endure that)

Most endearing quality: she loves her skin kids so much! she is also just so happy all the time, Mandi is just a happy-go-lucky dog


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

Charlie

Born: Early to Mid-May, 2008
Brought home/adopted: at approx 4 1/2 months, from our local shelter

Likes: So many things - such a happy dog! Fetch (especially with a frisbee), tug, balls, belly rubs, hiking, cheese, hot dogs, working to learn new tricks.

Dislikes: going outside when it's raining, being in another room from his people when we're home.

Least endearing quality: well, he is an adolescent dog now, so right now I have to say jumping up onto counters/the table to snatch something to eat (even if that "something" is a tissue or paper... so weird); also, we are still working on ending the nipping - but he is so, so much better!

Most endearing quality: he's just so darn happy! A really friendly, good-natured dog, loves people, loves to play, and is downright adorable with children - very gentle. He's also a great, quick learner - it is so much fun to work with him. I love my Charlie!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackson is now 10 months old and his personality is really emerging!!

Likes: my 11 year old daughter, balls, tug, his "big brother" Oz, belly rubs, peanut butter and going for rides in the car, anything that squeaks!!, bones and chasing the cats.

Dislikes: baths, baths, baths, the vacuum cleaner (its evil and I must destroy it!) being left alone


Most endearing qualities: the way he "smiles", how quickly he catches on to a new trick, the way he loves to cuddle up with my daughter on her bed, how he loves meeting new kids and how gentle he is with them.

Least endearing qualities: chasing the cats, attacking the vacuum cleaner and his "selective hearing"


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

*Jasmine *aka Jazz, All that Jazz, Jasmina, and the Jazzmanian Devil!

Born: December 1998

Brought home: at 8 weeks. Then I rescued her from my ex four years later

Likes: Food. Nylabones. Kongs. Walks. Food. 

Dislikes: Cats. When mommy leaves the house. The vacuum cleaner

Least endearing qualities: Gooses everyone with her nose. Does not take food from your hand well -- almost takes fingers with it. Gets in the bathroom trash when nervous (e.g. when I leave the house). Wants to kill cats. And is a barkaholic at times. Should I mention the ruined upholstered chair as well? Oh, and she's dog aggressive. And doesn't listen to my husband. 

Most endearing quality(ies): She is a lover. That is her redeeming quality. She loves people, loves children,and is a sweetheart. Loves giving kisses. But knows when "a bad guy" is around. She's _really_ smart (too smart for her own good, and I wish I had done something with her -- some tracking or something to keep that mind of hers occupied). And doesn't listen to my husband. 
_________________________
Scout - WGSD -- aka Scouterrific, Bubba, Mr. Bumbles

Born: June 2001

Brought home: 2 years later

Likes: To be raked, to be chased around the yard, long walks, runs, chicken, and to dig dens in the backyard (I suppose in case of a tornado?)

Dislikes: Loud noises

Least endearing quality(ies): He's neurotic and scared of everything, flying around the house with his feet hardly hitting the ground. He steps on you by accident, and has gotten in big trouble with other dogs because of that. 

Most endearing quality(ies): He is a really really good boy and hardly ever does _anything_ wrong. Once he had an accident in the house and covered it up neatly with a towel (I swear -- It took us all day to find it). I could train him to fold my laundry, I think.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Jerzey*

Born: April 2008
Brought home/adopted: at 6 weeks (I know, too early.)

Likes: Sticks, stuffed animals she can rip the stuffing out of, the cat, her daddy, raw, sleeping on the bed, getting treats when I cook, stealing bones from my parents' dogs, sniffing!!, playing tug (and throwing the rope in our laps to force us to play), laying underneath tables, hiking, taking the top off of plastic bottles and drinking whatever is left, playing in lakes and streams (but not swimming)

Dislikes: getting her nails clipped, baths, dogs bigger than her, getting yelled at for chasing the cat even when _he _was the one to start it

Least endearing quality: the way she refuses to stop barking at people shes doesn't know and then how she jumps all over the ones she does! She also runs under the coffee table when she has something she KNOWS she's not supposed to and I can never get to her collar to pull her out

Most endearing quality: Her awkwardness and clumsiness, her intelligence, how much she loves to be with her daddy to snuggle and wrestle, how adaptable she is, how she doesn't mind when I take a thousand pictures, how she _never _goes into her bag of dog food despite the fact that it sits on the floor out in the open, how no noise bothers her (not even when she's at the train station!)


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Jayda
Born: 08/08/08
Where: Marengo, IL
Came Home: 10/13/08

Likes: Playing ball!! Playing tug! Going new places. Tracking. Trying to sit on my lap. Basically any kind of attention.


Dislikes: Bath time. Loading up into the car (it's hard for her to get in). 

Most endearing qualities: She is the most happy dog I have ever met. She's also a velcro dog. She's always game to try new things and catches on to new training at a remarkable pace. She's just plain fun.

Least endearing qualities: Her obsession with the cat. When she completely ignores Jester's "leave me alone" signs.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Grace
Born: 02-10-02
Brought home/adopted: 8 Weeks

Likes: Being with me, no matter what we are doing

Dislikes: When Kira steals her toys or Kira gets to go with me instead of her.

Least endearing quality: She is very very stubborn & the squeaking noise she makes that grates on my very soul. She is sometimes too needy.

Most endearing quality:
The best temperment...friendly, loving, sweet, yet protective. 
Her desire to spend time with me. 
Her ability to get along with other dogs and people.
Her ability to go anywhere and do anything as long as she is with me.

Kira
Born: 04-22-06
Brought home/adopted: 4.5 Months

Likes: Learning anything new, playing with Grace, AGILITY!

Dislikes: People she doesn't know trying to pet her, the television, cats.

Least endearing quality: She wants to eat cats, she barks too much, and her unwillingness to easily accept strangers. (even if they are friends!)

Most endearing quality:
Her amazing ability to learn - she just loves to learn and perform new things. She is incredibly smart...smartest dog I have ever worked with by far.
She is sweet, but very goofy...just fun to be around in general!
Once you are allowed into her extended "pack", prepare to be smitten with her! 
Her ease in going places...just stick her in the car and she'll go happily.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

My girl is still growing and learning at 12-13 weeks old. She was born October 20th, 2008 at Ryanhaus Shepherds- a breeder in Salisbury, MA. She is very protective of me and "her turf" already and I don't think the neighborhood will be happy until she "learns through" the different seasons because anything that is out of the ordinary, she notices and barks at. 
She learns quickly but hates being away from me- when she cries and gets really uptight, she howls. It's cute and annoying at the same time. Fortunately, this is lessening over time and my schedule is pretty constant which helps her alot. Her teething is painful for both of us but her kisses are sweet and more than make up for that.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=947012#Post947012


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Annabelle aka Anna
Born: 9-21-08
Brought home/adopted: 12 weeks

Likes: Being with me, daddy and Duncan and anything that squeaks and bones

Dislikes: The vaccum cleaner, loud noises and when mommy closes the door to take a bath (or she'll jump in!)

Least endearing quality: She loves to go after Simon, my cat.

Most endearing quality:a complete sweetheart...loves to sleep next to me, follow me, be with me. She licks everything she meets...so sweet.


----------



## vshortt (Jan 22, 2009)

Zeuses Comic Solidier AKA "Sarge"

Born: Nevember 29, 2008 - OK

Likes: Walks, treats, chasing his chew toy, playing with Chloe - our Yorkie, barking at the door stopper.

Dislikes: being left alone (still working on crate training)

Least endearing quality: wetting on my carpet! (puppies!)

Most endearing quality: sleeping at my feet


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Shelby AKA "Shelly Beans"

Born: February 1, 2005

Brought home: Early June of 2005 at 16 weeks

Likes: Plush Squeeky Toys!!! She thinks they're her "babies." Fruits and Veggies, fetch, walks, sleeping on the bed.

Dislikes: People coming near her yard, car rides (sometimes), when other dogs try to take her toys/chewies.

Least endearing quality: Barking at the neighbors when they come close to our yard, jumping on me when she wants to go O-U-T.

Most endearing quality: Her sweetness and her goofiness. She's not a big fan of cuddling, although she will tolerate it. I love the look on her face when I'm moving in to give her a big kiss, "OH NO! Here she comes again!!! Personal space mom! Personal space!"

Rocky

Born: October 30, 2008

Brought Home: December 22, 2008

Likes: Grabbing things off of counters, tables, etc. Biting fingers, sleeves, etc. Bully sticks, squeeky toys, eating snow, and his poop!

Dislikes: When Shelby bosses him around too much or backs him into a corner.

Least endearing quality: His teeth! Eating poop.

Most endearing quality: His fearlessness. Rocky is sweet natured and loves EVERYONE he meets. I think he's going to be a great GSD representative.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

This is a neat idea!

LEXI (Fairweather's Lucky Lexus)

Born: September 15, 2008, St. John's, Michigan.

Likes: playing with the cat, TREATS, going to grandpa and grandma's house, trying to sneak her stuffed toys outside in the snow, eating poopscicles!

Dislikes: when she gets shouted at, not getting treats, being left home alone

Least endearing quality: nipping when excited, getting too rough with the cat, annoying her human sister, Maddie.

Most endearing quality:
I love it when she puts her ears down and kisses and snuggles with you, she is a very independent dog, so when she wants to be on our laps it's cool and we treasure it.


----------



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

Shane
Born: Sept 11, 2001
Brought home/adopted: at approx 1 year
Likes: Chasing balls, riding in the truck, cuddling 
Dislikes: people-he is a fear bitter
Least endearing quality: Very whinny.
Most endearing quality: He is extremely smart and very loving

Sabrina
Born: July 4, 2001
Brought home: at 8 weeks
Likes: Riding in the car, being with me 
Dislikes: Having my husband tell her what to 
Least endearing quality: She is wanting to be top dog so fights with the other female sometimes.
Most endearing quality: She loves to be with me

Joshua
Born: ?? He was a rescue
Brought home: we think he was about a year old
Likes: playing ball and water!
Dislikes: Shane, will pick on him terribly! They have had a few fights
Least endearing quality: Picking on Shane and chasing the cats
Most endearing quality: His OCD lol. He will chase shadows and imaginary bugs all day long.


----------



## mike1835 (Jan 29, 2009)

* Nero * 
* DOB:* UNK, age approx. 5 yrs old
*Orgin:*Germany
*Language:*German, some engish

*Job:* Police k-9, patrol and bomb

*Status:* Retired aka Living the high life.

*Likes: *Tennis balls, bones, sticks, my wife, water, snow, car rides, petting, bil-jac treats

*Dislikes: *People who approach my wife or myself too fast. Touching his paws.

*Least endearing quality: *sometimes needy.
*Most endearing quality:* Very obeident.


----------



## savonuska (Jan 28, 2009)

Viking
DOB: December 26, 1998
Orgin: UNK: NJ service dog breeding program
Language: English and American Sign Language

Job: family pet, rejected service dog, used to ride in daddys locksmith van. (unable to sit up that long now)

Status: Retired....squirrel chaser

Likes: Tennis balls, soft stuffed toys that squeak, ice cream trips, car rides, and when he thinks is "working" 

Dislikes: produce, Dremel tool, WATER, and annoying foster dogs that have no social skills. And people or animals getting corrected (he leaves the room)

Least endearing quality: whiney boy
Most endearing quality: loyal, determined to fight his health monster! tolerates ANY dog or human.


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Treck
DOB: 01/31/01
Origin: Germany.
Language: German & English.

Job: Schutzhund, running/hiking companion.

Status: Semi-retired.

Likes: Cats, bananas, all toys, car rides, swimming, training.

Dislikes: When I leave, being told "no more", not being allowed on the couch/bed.

Least endearing quality: Whines, whines, whines ... he sounds like a tea kettle.

Most endearing quality: Incredibly loyal and willing to do whatever I ask, great representative of the breed, social.


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

HI My Name is Pat and I am owned by Lexi !!!

She came to me by American Airlines from Tennesse on rainy day in October!!

Her job: My Shadow

both parents are from Germany 

I got her with the intention of training in S & R and other training that I can do with her a an EMT !


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Banjo AKA Douchebag/Jerk/Knob/Numbnuts

Born: Sometime in 2007-ish

Likes: Me, me, me, and me. Balls are okay, treats are okay. Other dogs are acknowledged, but that's about it.

Dislikes: Me, when I have darts (of all things in this world) in my hands. Men with bushy brown hair are NOT okay at first, but okay when I shake hands with said men (he's an odd dog).

Least endearing quality: Chronic toilet drinker. If I leave the lid up, his head is in there within seconds. 

Most endearing quality: He reads me like a book. He looks to me for his commands and how he should be acting. A frown on my face 99% of the time is all the correction he needs. Which goes back to his likes, he wants ME happy so it all works out pretty well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

<u>*Beau*</u>

*Born:* March 8, 1997
*Brought home/adopted:* 8 weeks later.

*Likes:* She use to enjoy long walks on the beach or swimming, but now likes to sleep. 

*Dislikes:* Being left out.

*Least endearing quality:* She likes to eat her poop still.. arg.

*Most endearing quality:* She is the most intelligent dog I have ever met and the most sound. Amazing girl she is!


<u>*Stark*</u>

*Born:* April 10, 2009
*Brought home:* June 5, 2009

*Likes:* Sticks, pine cones, chasing his doggy-cousin Senna.

*Dislikes:* Not being allowed to chase the squirls or birds.

*Least endearing quality:* Too smart for his own good.

*Most endearing quality:* He makes this little grunting sound when he is cuddling with me or when he wants to cuddle. He comes over, noses me and grunts very softly and looks at me with those big brown puppy dog eyes.. melts me every time.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

* Bianca * 

* Born:* Apr. 14th 04
* Where:* Canada?

*Brought Home/Adopted:*December 28th 2008

*Likes:* Walks, lying in the sun on the porch, agility/jumping, swimming, playing with her friend Calvin (a 6 mo. Husky/Lab/? mix)

*Dislikes:* Having her face sniffed, other dogs near her "territory"

*Least endearing quality:* Barking/lunging at other dogs

*Most endearing quality:* Very outgoing, loves getting petted and meet new people (as long as they are not acting suspicious!)
[/quote]


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Norse Magic vom Kriegershaus "Rune"

Born: December 25th, 2008 - my christmas boy

Likes: dinner, fetch, bugging the Boston Terriors, dinner again, sleeping on the bed

Dislikes: fish flavored treats; Spooky people and sounds

Least endearing quality: alarm barking at everything (need to work harder at this)
Most endearing quality:my CONSTANT shadow!! He is a wonderful guy


----------



## Lcat (Jul 28, 2009)

Sjetnehagen's Bacardi (Beccy/Bex/Tjukka= norwegian for "Fatso"







)
DOB: August 2, 2007
Origin: Norway
Language: Norwegian

Job: "Bed-warmer", Welcome party, Car-guarddog & Best Friend

Status: In "School" (Still training)

Likes: Tennisball's, Swimming, Playing w/ her friends, car rides, Training, Dogshows and my 5yr old nephew.

Dislikes: Neighbors walking their dog's past her yard, Getting a shower, me yelling at another dog(she always seems to think I'm mad at her) 

Least endearing quality: The exessive barking whatever's happening (She sounds like a maniac) Luckily she's "all noise and no action" but still I'm working hard to get her less noisy.

Most endearing quality: Social with all people and most dogs (exept bitchy bitches), Loyal and very trainable. Superstrong mentality- She takes whatever you throw at her without the blink of an eye.


----------



## DaisyLove (Aug 3, 2009)

Daisy Amador

Born: May 5, 2009

Came to live with us at 9 weeks old.

Likes: tearing up the daughter's soccer ball, treats in the Kong ball, chasing the cats, belly rubs.

Dislikes: bedtime, me being at work, baths, ear cleaning

Most Endearing: our daily runs down the street are a lot of fun for her and really special to me.

Least Endearing: Doesn't get that the cats don't like barking. I don't get any warning when she needs to go potty!

Most amazing: How quickly she can recover from our sprints, how smart she is! She learns something new everyday.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Name: Zappa
Born: 27 December 2000
Brought home: Feb 2001 @ 6 weeks
Origin: Georgia BYB
Language: Baby talk

Likes: Sleeping on the couch, sleeping on my bed, chasing the cats, toilet water, his silver squeaky bone

Dislikes: waking up, Tylan, tile floors, frisbees, baths

Most "unendearing" qualities: likes the litter box (have to clean it every morning and evening), gas and run, wanting to watch ME play fetch lol

Most endearing qualities: laid back, excellent family dog, great with my kids, his soft right ear, his sweet brown eyes, the way he looks at me, the way he does "security checks" on the kids all night


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Zisso aka Zman aka Bubba
Born Sept 16, 2007
Adopted from private party on Feb 7, 09
Origin: Rice, WA

Likes: his Wubba! belly rubs, snuggling on my lap, walks at the park, digging to China in his wading pool, meeting people. 

Dislikes: people walking on the trail by the yard. 

Most endearing qualities: being my goofy boy, making me laugh, snuggling, chillin; in his crate, sleeping next to my bed(in hopes I will invite him up). All accepting of everything I do to him.

Least endearing qualities: He is like a grumpy old man when neeting other dogs. Scared of the vets office; scared of the garden hose and sprinkler. 

Nadia aka Nadi aka Sissy
Born Dec. 29, 07
Rescued June 1, 09

Likes belly rubs, snuggles, any attention she can get!

Dislikes: sharing toys with Zisso, garden hose and sprinkler

Most endearing qualities: loves attention, strong, fastest running dog I have ever had, posing for the camera. 

Least endearing qualities: nipping when excited. wetting indoors, gets in the trash, counter surfing, litter box cleaner(Eeeewwww!), stubborn.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

*<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Chico</span>
*
*Born: *October 13, 2007

*Brought home/adopted:*November 20, 2007--I know waaay too early, but he was a surprise Christmas gift from a BYB/oops litter. 

*Likes:*playing with his squeaky toys, running in open fields and he is starting to love tracking









*Dislikes:*kids running up to him, hot and humid days when it is too miserable to go outside

*Least endearing quality:*Poor dog greeting manners (we are working on that)

*Most endearing quality:*He is so thoughtful-when I had the stomach flu for three days, he never left my side and he didn't get over-antsy from the lack of exercise. He also is such a great friend to my daughter, he just adores her.


----------



## nkrz (Aug 16, 2009)

Mya

Born: February 8, 2009

Brought home: 8 weeks later

Likeslaying with her kong toy, and her teething pretzel. Loves playing in the water, in her pool, and definately loves to chase and torment my two toy poodles.

Dislikes:She hates the vacuum cleaner, tin foil and garbage bags when you open them. She also dislikes any other dog getting near her food dish, though she doesnt do anything to them. She more or less blocks the other dogs off.

Least endearing quality:Her trying to jump on the other two dogs.

Most endearing quality:She loves to follow me around. Her goofy grin with her tongue hanging out the side.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*Sirius*

Born: Feb 8, 2009
Brought home/adopted: at 9 weeks old

Likes: Stalking and playing with Moon, Lab big bro, being with family, his vinyl football

Dislikes: being left alone, heat - doesn't enjoy hanging in the sun or being outside if it's too hot.

Least endearing quality: whines at me 1st thing in the AM, might jump on my back when I'm not looking (working on this).

Most endearing quality: 
Bright and intelligent, very affectionate, tilting head as if trying to understand</span>


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Baya 
Born: June 29th 2009

Brought home/adopted: Monday August 10th, she was surrendered at 6 weeks to a shelter I volunteer at









Likes:Sleeping, chewing, chasing, chewing, eating, chewing, playing w/other animals, chewing lol noticing a pattern?

Dislikes:the sun, I swear shes part vampire, if the suns out she will find any shade in the immediate area and make a beeline lol and not being able to chew on her mommies 

Least endearing quality:her need to "clean" you first thing in the morning which turns into more of a nipping fest because she gets so excited, her inablitly to let mommy sleep in, and her ability to completely ignore you unless she is interested in what your doing









Most endearing quality: Smart as anything, not a trick we've tried she can't learn, house broken on the first day, cutest facial expressions, and her ability to do something unbelievably cute when knows you are mad at her


----------



## Rakshasas (Aug 22, 2009)

[
* Ci Ci *

*Born: * Approx 5 or 6

*Likes:* loves attention totally she is a lap dog!

*Dislikes: * water ,rain , the sprinklers across the street

*Least endearing quality:* She`s needy and scared of strange men I am not sure if its from being abandoned or something from her past

*Most endearing quality:* She is very loyal to us.


* Sahara *

*Born: * August 05 2008

*Likes:* Food, sleeping loves my hubby Tim

*Dislikes: * Bathing , being away from us

*Least endearing quality:* Crying like we`re kiling her during bath time

*Most endearing quality:* very Calm very sweet 


* Dakota*

*Born: * August 05 2008

*Likes:* food playing chasing my poor cats

*Dislikes: * staying still 

*Least endearing quality:* sometimes too active. Jumps up a bunch

*Most endearing quality:* She loves to be cuddled thinks shes a chihuahua in a german shepherds body


----------



## andrewp (Oct 13, 2009)

Bella is three years old. I got her from the local pound. aside from being over protective, she is a great pup!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Phenix*

*Born: *September 29, 2009, St-Valerien-de-Milton, Quebec, Canada

*Likes:* Orijen red meat food, apple threats, his little rabbit toy making "squick" (ho Gosh, he love the sound so bad), our 3 ferrets (this is not love, this is passion), bones, snow, me itching his chest (he start doing the rabbit thing and his eyes turn-up).

*Dislikes:* other dogs....especially big ones, new things in the house he don't know, when I put him in his cage so I can pet a little bit my 3 ferrets girls without him crying and jumping to play with them, vaccum, taking bath, pills from the vet!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Sinister Black

Born:* March 11, 2009, Essex, Illinois
*Brought home/adopted:* May 23, 2009

*Likes:* 
Playing tug-o-war, chasing the his sisters Chaos and Wicked (cats), eating Solid Gold Wolf King, playing in the snow, his best friends Cujo (GSD), Kota (GSD/Husky mix) Nikki (Akita) Blu and Tula (Min Pin's), car rides and playing "Find it"

*Dislikes:* 
Being left out, staying in on a rainy day, when the snow melts

*Least endearing quality:* 
He hates bath time, he has big poop, muddy paws through my house, snoring at night

*Most endearing quality:* 
He is the sweetest thing, laying his head on your lap looking up at you like he knows how you feel, he is a great watch dog, loves all dogs and kids, very gentle, very loving, and he's beautiful


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

*Kamahi*

Born: August 15, 2009
Brought home/adopted: October 31, 2009 

Nicknames: "Not on the carpet!!!",  "NO!", "Don't hump the cat!!!", and my personal favorite, "That's not for eating!!!" 
Lol.
His other nickname is just "Mahi." 

Likes: Charlie(my english springer spaniel), swimming in the pond outside the house, chewing his rubber ball, playing with sticks, chasing birds, going on trail rides with the horses, going to TSC and getting treats from the ladies at the register,  this list could really go on forever, lol

Dislikes: When I take away his "favorite toy" which is toilet paper..lol..

Least endearing quality: Wanting to play with his ball when I'm exhausted (which he ends up getting me to play with him anyway. That look on his face is just so hard to say no to )

Most endearing quality: His personality, appearance, trainability, he'll sit on the couch with me after playing outside all day, coming home to his happy face, his fun-loving nature, he loves everyone he meets, he walks really well on the leash(for a 7 month old puppy ), again this list could go on forever. :wub:


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

i love this thread!!! so i can bore people without feeling guilty. born 23 of dec 2008. West german showlines female. quite timid and a drama queen horrible proection dog but looks as if she is a good one. Love her to death. Will warn me by acting strange, barking , etc even if a small sound outside my house. GREAT with children of any age,and Loves any size of dog, (spent a lot on vets bills till I researched on the net) but hates hugging and over crowding, sulks most of the time, talks to me thru her eyes, could leave her uncrated and unattended from the age of 4/12 mthns without any mess wether chewing etc , baring 1-2 instances where she chewd up some books, but she is 1 yr now and I think 2 instances in 1 yr are quite remarkable! nevous and a scardy cat , yes, but still not a wimp. great at letting me know things even if it is a vase out of place, used to be a terrible eater and horrendous digestion prob. till about 11 mths old but started giving her cooked lean meat with yougurt with her food and sme raw and touch wood she is good so much so that I am thinking of cutting down! I could go on and on but the children think I am obsessed with GSDS so I will stop!!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

wait I forgot to add! Inspite of this gentle soul she PULLS like on ones business and please have tried everything( lets not go there, I have done EVERYTHING possible) so have prongs when we go walking. but they are on to of her soft collar so doesn't actually hurt her but makes her uncomfortable enought not to chase birds, or try and go make friends with others cause not everybody wants to make friends with a GSD! i do not want to depend on it but am afraid i am. even my trainer was against it since she just isn't that type of dog. but hey our walks are so peacefull and fun i don'twant to give the prongs up yet!!!!


----------

